# lost mk4 airlift strut template



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I lost my airlift strut template for my mk4  I was wondering if anyone can scan me a copy of the strut template  thanks guys! This is going to be my first airbag installation


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

cut a circle out of a piece of paper with the same diameter as the black plate on the top of your airlifts. Put it on a table. put the top of the strut on the circle you just cut out. Center it, and mark the holes, and cut them out. there you go, new template.... 


also, as a small tip dril the holes from the TOP of the strut tower, not the bottom. if the holes are int eh right spot they will line up with the cirlcle welds around the strut tower. Youll know what i mean


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

when is this going down?


----------



## mmapam23 (Jan 8, 2009)

> no vtec 4me
> 
> cut a circle out of a piece of paper with the same diameter as the black plate on the top of your airlifts. Put it on a table. put the top of the strut on the circle you just cut out. Center it, and mark the holes, and cut them out. there you go, new template....
> 
> ...


 Thanks!! I was thinking about that, just wasn't sure. But seriously Thanks!! haha 




> lcurtisl
> 
> when is this going down?


 It should be some time soon, but i will make sure to hit you up ahead of time when it happens, trying to get all my pieces together. Just got all my valances installed last week, so bags are next


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Also, I'm almost sure I've seen a pdf on the airlift site.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

i just did mine, its pretty simple :thumbup: if you have questions i have a lot of pictures from my instalation. either pm me or look in my thread. i have more pictures then what i posted. goodluck


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

the template is a good starting point but just isnt right. we ended up enlarging the middle hole to fit around the outside of the middle strut tower so we could just set it over the strut tower and get the holes perfect


----------

